# DOVE sleeping all the time



## kartel (Dec 19, 2009)

I bought a dove 12 days ago, she had to travel 60miles in a car. The following evening she started sleeping a lot and had green runny poops, it was suggested it may be cocci so she was given 1/2 an appertex and for 5 days i gave her metronidazole 1/8 of a tab once a day, the appertex was 8 days ago but she is still no better, how long does it take to get better. She was healthy when she left the aviary i bought her from.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

If you have facility for getting the poop tested,get it tested first.....also make sure,you de-worm her ....i am not sure with the dosing for doves ....


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Sounds like a bacterial infection. Like Dr. Boney said, you're going to want to get a vet to test the poo to find out which bacteria it is so that you can find out which antibiotic she needs.


----------

